# Bon Appétit - Julia Child



## NancyNGA (Oct 22, 2017)

Julia Child Remixed - _Keep on Cooking!_
PBS Digital Studios


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2017)

"No one will Knooooooow"!nthego:


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 23, 2017)

I loved her, she really started it all.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 23, 2017)

I never knew much about Julia Child when she was most popular.  Realized a little late she was a pretty down to earth person, with a great sense of humor.  I think I would have liked her.  The first video was not meant to make fun at all.  I thought it was very well done.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 23, 2017)

Everybody made fun of her but I don't think she minded. 

Did you see the movie ...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1135503/


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Everybody made fun of her but I don't think she minded.
> 
> Did you see the movie ...
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1135503/


Yes, it's one of the few newer movies I made a point of watching when it came around on TV.   It's probably just me, but although I like Julia Child and Meryl Streep, I didn't care much for the movie.  It was rather dull, and slow moving, don't you think?  Maybe they should have left Julie out.  Ha!


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 23, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Yes, it's one of the few newer movies I made a point of watching when it came around on TV.   It's probably just me, but although I like Julia Child and Meryl Streep, I didn't care much for the movie.  It was rather dull, and slow moving, don't you think?  Maybe they should have left Julie out.  Ha!




Actually I saw it long ago and don't remember if I liked it or not. 

Right now I'm into a whole new genre of movie that scare the pants off me, lol...  Psychological Thrillers.  It all started with watching "Cube".   I do have to look away at times.

These movies are a far cry from Julia Child.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 23, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Everybody made fun of her but I don't think she minded.
> 
> Did you see the movie ...
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1135503/



Funny thing; those people who made fun of her were easily forgotten but we all remember Julia. She never took herself seriously and was laughing right along with the rest of us. She thought Dan Ackroyd's SNL skits about her were hilarious.

I bought her original cookbook, Mastering the Art of French Cooking, when it was published. I remember reading how to make puff pastry and thought I would never figure it out. Then I saw her make it on her cooking show and she totally demystified it. She had a gift for being able to do that.

PBS recently aired her biography; she was so much more interesting than her cooking shows and books. A very tall girl who never decided what she wanted to be when she grew up, joined the OSS (that later became the CIA) and was stationed in Ceylon and China in WWII, typed secret documents and met her husband, the love of her life. She later went to France with him and signed up at the Cordon Bleu because she fell in love with a meal she was served in a French restaurant. She then met the women with whom she created the books that began it all. Her husband was with her every step of the way. It's a great life story.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 23, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Funny thing; those people who made fun of her were easily forgotten but we all remember Julia.
> 
> I bought her original cookbook, Mastering the Art of French Cooking, when it was published. I remember reading how to make puff pastry and thought I would never figure it out. Then I saw her make it on her cooking show and she totally demystified it. She had a gift for being able to do that.
> 
> PBS recently aired her biography; she was so much more interesting than her cooking shows and books. A very tall girl who never decided what she wanted to be when she grew up, joined the OSS (that later became the CIA) and was stationed in Ceylon and China in WWII, typed secret documents and met her husband, the love of her life. She later went to France with him and signed up at the Cordon Bleu because she fell in love with a meal she was served in a French restaurant. She then met the women with whom she created the books that began it all. Her husband was with her every step of the way. It's a great life story.




Yes, saw her life story...she definitely was multi talented.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 23, 2017)

Julia Child's kitchen on display at the Smithsonian National Museum of American History


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 23, 2017)

I always watched Juila when I had a day off during the week. After I was married I bought her cookbook and enjoyed reading all the recipes but I knew the hubby would never eat that type of food. He only eats very plain and bland food. Nancy, I didn't know her kitchen was in the Smithsonian. My daughter lives very close to DC and we plan to visit soon. I'll look forward to seeing it in person. I' glad you mentioned it.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2017)

I loved Julia Child!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 23, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Julia Child's kitchen on display at the Smithsonian National Museum of American History



Not the most efficient kitchen I've ever seen, but I've cooked in much worse.

For the Baking with Julia series they taped in her kitchen, it looks like they removed the table and put in an island with a stove and work top.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 23, 2017)

Interesting idea to mount pictures on cabinet doors.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 23, 2017)

Behind the scenes...






A fishy hand-off


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2017)

Oh, those are cute!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 24, 2017)

Meryl Streep as Julia Child (Julie & Julia)


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2017)

LOL at the refrigerator!

Back in the days of The French Chef on PBS Julia made magnificent dishes using table salt and screw-cap wine. Today, it has to be Kosher salt and a wine you would enjoy at table...with a cork.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2017)

More Julia Child-isms


"It is hard to imagine a civilization without onions."

"A party without cake is really just a meeting."

“Cooking well doesn’t mean cooking fancy.”

"I just hate health food."



                                                                                            “How can a nation be great if its bread tastes like kleenex?”

“I think every woman should have a blowtorch.”                                                          

"People who love to eat are always the best people."


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 25, 2017)

Attacking the chickens! ... Halloween?  :zombie:mg1: :joke:


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 26, 2017)

Just one more?  nthego:layful:


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 26, 2017)

Chester Schmitz performing "Tubby the Tuba" with Julia Child narrating and Arthur Fielder conducting the Boston Pops. 1971


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2017)

That was nice, Meanderer. Thank you.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2017)

The Child's home in Cambridge MA



Julia, age 23



Her summer cottage in Provence, France


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 11, 2017)

The opening song of this thread is so cool (I think), but the lyrics are a bit hard to follow.  I found them and decided to include them just for completeness. layful:

Keep on Cooking

What makes a great chef?
Well, training and technique of course
Plus a great love of food
A generous personality
And the ability to invent Hot Chocolate Truffles

Meltingly addictive Hot Chocolate Truffles
Balls of creamy chocolate filling that are rolled in fresh crumbs
Lets have another piece
As long as the dough is relaxed, it’s ready to roll (ready to roll)
Lets have another piece.
All in a ball (ready to roll) (ready to roll)

Freshness is essential
That makes all the difference 
I like to smell something cooking
Makes me feel at home

Bring on the roasted potatoes
Bring on the Montrachet
This is what good cooking is all about
This is what good cooking is all about

Like sour cream cheese fillings
And the sweet topping
All on that crisp pastry

You can’t define these in a recipe
You can only know them
By knowing how the food should taste
A blend of oil, fresh lime juice, fresh ginger in fish sauce
You need some fat in your diet or your body can’t process your vitamins.

Freshness is essential
That makes all the difference
I like to smell something cooking
Makes me feel at home

Bring on the roasted potatoes
Bring on the Montrachet 
This is what good cooking is all about
This is what good cooking is all about

Cooking, cooking, keep on cooking
This is the way to live
Cooking, cooking, keep on cooking
This is the way to eat

Bon Appétit!

A real test of a good chef is a perfectly roasted chicken
The lemons, the garlic, the rosemary – what a treat!
Full, rich and creamy, suspended in its sauce
Watch it, don’t let it cook too long

Beat it up a little bit
Just to soften it
Fast and tough and rough
I’m just gonna show you how to do it

Beat it up a little bit
Just to soften it
Tough it, fold it, roll it
Fast and tough and rough

Freshness is essential
That makes all the difference
I like to smell something cooking
Makes me feel at home

Bring on the roasted potatoes
Bring on the Montrachet
This is what good cooking is all about
This is what good cooking is all about

Cooking, cooking, keep on cooking
This is the way to live
Cooking, cooking, keep on cooking
Everyone gather 'round the dinner table

Cooking, cooking, keep on cooking
This is the way to live
Cooking, cooking, keep on cooking
This is the way to eat

Bon Appétit!


----------



## hearlady (Nov 12, 2017)

I used to watch her show (and The Frugal Gourmet) growing up. I went to a Culinary Arts trade school for two years I think partly because of Julia. I have her book Julia & Company. I always wanted to make the chicken with the butter mushroom blend tucked under the skin. One of these days.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 4, 2018)

_"I just love to muck around in the kitchen"
Not_ her birthday (August 15, 1912)


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 4, 2018)

I absolutely love Julia; I have the complete PBS French Chef series on DVD! 

   "_When you flip anything, you just have to have the courage of your convictions..._"    Julia Child


----------

